# Draco light engine stuck-- help!



## loveit (Dec 12, 2012)

Today when I was using my Draco, when I went to twist it off, the light engine stayed in the body and the head screwed off. I can't get the light engine "unstuck." What do I do? I have tried gently pulling on it with some pliers, but no luck. Suggestions? I need some! Thanks for the help!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Dec 14, 2012)

Presuming the LE wasn't made from Ti, then most likely some dirt has gotten in between the threads. One technique that has worked from me is to squirt some Nanolube on the threads and let it soak in for at least a day. Then gently try to turn the stuck LE, or the battery tube. Just turn it a fraction--if it will move at all, then reverse the direction, being gentle to not force anything. What seems to happen is the the diamond impregnated Nanolube is able to lubricate and to remove some of the obstruction at the same time--making it smaller and smaller--until the LE is freed.

You may need to wrap the LE in some tough rubber sheeting and then clamp it in a vise, and then do the same wrapping on the battery tube while gripping with pliers, clamps, or what ever you have.


----------



## TexasLumens (Dec 14, 2012)

loveit said:


> Today when I was using my Draco, when I went to twist it off, the light engine stayed in the body and the head screwed off. I can't get the light engine "unstuck." What do I do? I have tried gently pulling on it with some pliers, but no luck. Suggestions? I need some! Thanks for the help!



Earlier this week I was machining a head for a drop in... As I was getting close, I slipped the dropin into the newly bored head.... it fit really really close.... so close I couldn't get ahold of it to get it out. This wasn't the first time! Due to previous experiences  I had drilled a hole from the opposite end of the stock that I was working on. I just slipped the stock out of the lathe and walked over to my air hose and "Poofed" it out of the head. Not sure if you can get any air pressure behind the stuck engine or not but thats a nice gentle way to start!!! 
Good Luck! Dan.


----------



## loveit (Feb 23, 2013)

I've put off this project and tried again today.... No luck. Is anyone out there who knows how to fix one of these? I'd like to find someone to help with this. Anyone? I really do want the Draco back!


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 24, 2013)

Is that the little bitty thing made my Jonathan? If so, I've not seen one since before the first prototype was finished. 

I'd contact the person who made it to see what they can do for you.

Dan


----------



## loveit (Feb 25, 2013)

It is the small light by Jonathan, aka Modamag. He isn't taking Pms and i don't have his email. If anyone can help, please drop me a PM or email. The problem has become worse. As I tried to get the light engine out of the tube, I think I messed up by pulling a little wire out of place. Ironically, then the light engine came out, but it doesn't work any more... I'm open for help form anyone who could fix this!


----------



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2013)

I've worked on a lot of these lights. I don't work on lights anymore but this one is an easy one, shoot me some details if you are interested in getting it fixed.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2013)

Good news, your light is working perfectly fine again......


Here's what it looked like upon receipt. Negative wire was disconnected from the emitter. Positive wire was also damaged & shorting through the dome's ring. Pressing on the negative wire made it light up again but none of the modes worked.







Pulled the driver out, replaced the wires, & made sure the driver wasn't damaged or shorted. Tested good through all modes.






Cleaned up all the excess solder, soldered the new connections, & reworked the ground.





Solder blob was going flat which is normal. Machined a brass contact for you so that won't ever happen again.











And proof your light works.






Hope you will enjoy it again!

:wave:


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 17, 2013)

Does this that you are officially out of retirement? :devil:


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2013)

PhotonFanatic said:


> Does this that you are officially out of retirement? :devil:



:laughing: 

No. I just felt a little bad since she seemed to be getting no luck in getting her light fixed. I like thee Dracos & could understand how she must of felt.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 17, 2013)

So, in other words, you fell for that helpless female ploy.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2013)

I had no idea she was a female when I offered but yeah, I probably would have.


----------



## loveit (Mar 17, 2013)

It was so kind of Will to take care of this for me. I love my Draco, and it was so disappointing when this all happened. Unlike many of you, I don't have experience in fixing my own lights. I was so hoping it was an easy fix. For me it was impossible, but with Will's help, I will get my favorite light back. When I couldn't get a hold of Jonathan, the maker of these lights, I thought I'd never get it back to working order. I am very happy right now and much and much indebted to Will! 

While most of my gadget passion is concentrated on knives, watches, and cameras, having a great light with me at all times is important to me. My ti Quark Mini is a great light, but it just isn't a Draco. Soon I will have that Draco in my pocket again, and for that I am very thankful. Thank you so much CPF and especially Will for coming to my rescue.

:thanks:


----------



## archimedes (Mar 17, 2013)

Reading threads like this is my favorite part of CPF ... :goodjob:

Awesome photos, BTW ... absolutely beautiful work


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you very much archimedes!




loveit said:


> It was so kind of Will to take care of this for me. I love my Draco, and it was so disappointing when this all happened. Unlike many of you, I don't have experience in fixing my own lights. I was so hoping it was an easy fix. For me it was impossible, but with Will's help, I will get *my favorite light* back. When I couldn't get a hold of Jonathan, the maker of these lights, I thought I'd never get it back to working order. *I am very happy right now* and much and much indebted to Will!
> 
> While most of my gadget passion is concentrated on knives, watches, and cameras, having a great light with me at all times is important to me. My ti Quark Mini is a great light, but it just isn't a Draco. *Soon I will have that Draco in my pocket again, and for that I am very thankful*. Thank you so much CPF and especially Will for coming to my rescue.
> 
> :thanks:



That right there made it all worth it.



One last thing before it's on it's way back to Karin.

Before:






After:











:wave:


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 17, 2013)

@Darkzero,

I always love seeing the extremely clean work that you do. And you could not leave anything undone, even did the trit. 

What was it suspended in? It looked awful, like two ton epoxy gone bad.

I would say that you did it right and used norland by the look of it being suspended in nothing.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2013)

Nitroz said:


> @Darkzero,
> 
> I always love seeing the extremely clean work that you do. And you could not leave anything undone, even did the trit.
> 
> ...




Thank you! 

Yes it was definitely epoxy, I can tell by the familiar smell when I heated it up. Before Norland, many of us used epoxy. Epoxy is cheap & Norland is expensive for the average user, not to mention the curing requirements for the average user. Who knows, it might have looked good when it was first applied. It's known that epoxy just doesn't last as long & the resins in it cause it to turn yellow over time.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 17, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes it was definitely epoxy, I can tell by the familiar smell when I heated it up. Before Norland, many of us used epoxy. Epoxy is cheap & Norland is expensive for the average user, not to mention the curing requirements for the average user. Who knows, it might have looked good when it was first applied. It's known that epoxy just doesn't last as long & the resins in it cause it to turn yellow over time.



Yes, Norland is not cheap.

Retired, I snickered at that one too! You are retired between mods. LOL


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 17, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Thank you very much archimedes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a spiderweb?!?!


----------



## loveit (Mar 17, 2013)

Those before and after photos are embarrassing! What you've got there is my pocket lint. It's obvious that this light got lots of carry time. I am so thankful to have this one back up and working! It will see plenty of pocket time in the future I'm sure! THANKS AGAIN WILL!

By the way, where could I get this Norland? I've always wanted to try that!


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 17, 2013)

loveit said:


> Those before and after photos are embarrassing! What you've got there is my pocket lint. It's obvious that this light got lots of carry time. I am so thankful to have this one back up and working! It will see plenty of pocket time in the future I'm sure! THANKS AGAIN WILL!
> 
> By the way, where could I get this Norland? I've always wanted to try that!



I want to say RocketTomato but I wonder about the little bump in the road with his sales.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 17, 2013)

loveit said:


> Those before and after photos are embarrassing! What you've got there is my pocket lint. It's obvious that this light got lots of carry time. I am so thankful to have this one back up and working! It will see plenty of pocket time in the future I'm sure! THANKS AGAIN WILL!
> 
> By the way, where could I get this Norland? I've always wanted to try that!


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...and-61-Optical-Adhesive-for-Trit-installation


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2013)

loveit said:


> Those before and after photos are embarrassing! What you've got there is my pocket lint. It's obvious that this light got lots of carry time. I am so thankful to have this one back up and working! It will see plenty of pocket time in the future I'm sure! THANKS AGAIN WILL!



Not at all, it shows that the light gets used as it should. I have trouble with using a very large portion of my lights. The back of my Ti PD-S gets packed with lint when I forget to blow it out periodically. You are most welcome Karin, glad to have helped.


----------



## tsl (Mar 19, 2013)

Nitroz said:


> @Darkzero,
> 
> I always love seeing the extremely clean work that you do. And you could not leave anything undone ...



+1 on appreciation for the meticulous mods that you do. The quality of work is truly stunning, and your desire to make the small things right is refreshing.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you & to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## loveit (Mar 22, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Thank you & to everyone for the kind words.



Thank YOU for the great work on the Draco! I got it yesterday, and it works perfectly! I am thrilled to have this back-- thanks so much for your kindness and time through this process. The tritium looks a lot better, too! I can't thank you enough!


----------

